
Tell HN: These are some of my favorite talks for software engineers to watch - Yadi
Earlier this year someone asked me on Quora:<p>&quot;<i>What tech talks should every software engineer watch?</i>&quot;<p>So I thought I would share a list of talks that I&#x27;ve enjoyed watching on the way on HN as well:<p>&quot;Kevin Slavin shows how modern algorithms determine stock prices, espionage tactics, even the movies you watch.&quot;<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ted.com&#x2F;talks&#x2F;kevin_slavin_how_algorithms_shape_our_world?language=en#<p>Dynamic Languages Wizards Series - Panel on Language Design (2001)<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=agw-wlHGi0E<p>Writing Software by David Heinemeier Hansson (DHH)<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=9LfmrkyP81M<p>Jim Weirich: Adventures in Functional Programming<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;vimeo.com&#x2F;45140590<p>Lessons of Scale at Facebook<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=QCHiNEw73AU<p>How We&#x27;ve Scaled Dropbox<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=PE4gwstWhmc<p>Facebook and memcached<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=UH7wkvcf0ys<p>The Myth of the Genius Programmer:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=0SARbwvhupQ<p>Challenges Chances In Polyglot Programming<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=VUr_JTNKAFo&amp;feature=youtu.be<p>How To Design A Good API and Why it Matters<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=aAb7hSCtvGw<p>Jeremy Edberg - Scalable Cloud Architectures<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=cCAO9moDucI<p>An overview of HTTP&#x2F;2 with Daniel Sommermann<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=-yxQIRl6Qic<p>The list I have is pretty long, but these talks have great insights on the topics related to talk in practice or let&#x27;s say real world implementations.
======
noblethrasher
My recommendation:

1\. Go to YouTube (or Vimeo).

2\. Search for "Alan Kay".

3\. Watch any video that is longer than 20 minutes.

Repeat for "Leslie Lamport" and then for "Rich Hickey".

~~~
tdicola
Definitely agree on Alan Kay--his talks are fantastic! I would also add Bret
Victor to the list too.

